# Nirvana Unplugged- of flannels and fuzzy green cardigans...



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

JUst watched Nirvana Unplugged. It was excellent. I always loved this concert and the dvd does not disappoint. You get to see the whole concert including the crowd banter b/t songs. Extras are so-so. a ****** documentary and some cool rehersal outtakes. The transfer was great. Detail was vivid including the afforementioned fuzzy green sweater. The DTS mix is excellent. Mostly crowd noise in the surrounds, but you can pick up some little nuances from kurts guitar work that are not distinguishable on the classic cd version. overall recommended for all of us grunge era people :T


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

The CD is one of my favorites. And, I remember seeing the original concert on MTV.
I didn't even know there was a DVD of the concert. So thanks for the heads up.


Mitch


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah it kind of flew under the radar a little. as stated though worth picking up.:T


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been waiting for this one to come out on DVD for awhile now. Time to pick it up!


----------

